# STBX suddenly gung ho about divorce



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

It's happening, one minute she's sobbing and the past week she's been gung ho about the process, filing etc. Which we both agreed is actually a relief for the both of us.
We have agreed to hire a mediator instead of lawyering up and we're really collaborating on this as a team effort. Even with a mediator it's gonna cost about $3000 when it's all said and done.
I DO prefer working together with her on it but the ups and downs just drives me nuts.
Anyone here gone through a very amicable and collaborative divorce?


----------



## Shane Jimison (Sep 1, 2011)

Collaboration divorce doesn't cost high for any of the parties if your meditor you hire for your divorce is costing 3000 $ from you and your wife better go for collaboration divorce.


----------

